# Dove - damaged tail feathers



## XIN308 (Nov 14, 2007)

This morning I discovered the wind had blown the cover off the V shaped feeder in my yard. This has happened before, but this time I also found a dove had gone down into the V of the feeder and was stuck there. Could not spread his wings, which probably prevented wing damage.

I removed one of the glass panels that form the "V" and the dove tried to fly off, but he slowly went to the ground. He walked a bit, then tried again to fly, with no luck. His tail feathers were a bit ragged. I think that although he couldn't move his wings while in the feeder, he could flop his tail around and that's what caused the damage.

If I don't pull the feathers, how long would it take to regrow as compared to the time if they are pulled? How would I know when it is molting time?

Right now I have him in a box, with food, etc. Would a large box with screening on the top be sufficient to keep him for awhile? I don't have a cage.

Would clipping the feathers make them molt and grow them in any faster?

He's a very calm and friendly bird. I've had him out of the box several times and he doesn't seem to mind being handled.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Is this a Mourning Dove or another type of wild dove? Just curious as they can be extremely flighty in captivity. If it is a wild dove then the box with the screening on top would work well and would minimize any further feather damage.

It will probably take about 4-6 weeks for any missing tail feathers to grow back. Just clipping them wouldn't make much difference in the amount of time. If you actually pull the feathers then the time might be on the low end of 4 weeks. I'd give the bird a day or two to preen, however, before doing anything. Often, ragged looking feathers just need some attention from the bird and will be no worse for the wear once the bird has had a chance to work on them a bit.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi IN308, 


Yahhhh, unless a Feather is broken and shaped into a floppy "L", just leave it be.

Even messed up Feathers are able to be preened back to some etent or other, and this can take a little time. Please do not pull any out..!


Likely, if he was stuck in there like that, he just needs a few days to get the kinks out.

As Terry mentions, a smallish-medium cardboard Box, maybe with some for-the-Dove, 'Eye level' holes for them to see out...and covered with an ample single layer of light cloth on top...and in a well lit room so he will then be able to see well enough to note his Seeds and Water in there...


If you keep him on a white Towell or other soft white cloth, you will be able to see, evaluate and count the poops over 24 hours, to see if he is indeed eating well...and or to see if the poops appear to suggest illness.

If any 'yellow' of the Urates, let us know...

Let us know what the poops loook like regardless, color wise, consistancy wise, number in 24 hours wise...



Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

